# Inflight Coat Supplement



## Pointgold

Wait till all his old coat is out. You can help with tha by weekly bathing, and daily brushing/combing (after misting him first - never brush a dry coat).
Remember that coat supplements will only help to enhance what a dog is genetically capable of producing - it will not magically make a dog who would not produce a lot of coat do so.


----------



## janine

What is an inflight coat supplement?


----------



## bla89

I alway mist before i brush him, because I got a quick talk about it with my friend who shows goldens especially which comb is he best to use. Mostly, the reason I am trying this out to see how it will work on him. Thank you for this information.


----------



## sifuyono

bla89 said:


> I am going to put my dog Evan on the Inflight Coat Supplement for 30 days to see how is coat will grow, b/c it is growing very slowly and not as thick as I want it. The thing is it says to wait until the dog has shed about 90 % of his coat and I was guessing about starting him around the end of June beginning of July. I would like your guys thought on this, because I am trying this out for the first time and a handler suggested it to me.


it's one of the best supplement for coat enhancing
many showdog use inflight in my country

just dont forget to stop using it when shedding period


----------



## bla89

Yeah, the shedding period is what is taking forever. It is starting to look to be less and less coming off, but it is sometimes hard to tell because it get extremely hot and humid in Louisiana


----------



## CarolinaCasey

So... who else uses Inflight?

I was using Coat Booster (Johnny Be Good) but I ordered over a week ago and have not had any contact with the company after numerous attempts to confirm my order. My money was refunded to my checking account??? I need another supplement as my boy is just about done blowing coat and is starting to grow in new coat. I've been giving the Coat Booster for about 3 months and LOVED the texture and shine that the Coat Booster gave BUT am getting frustrated with the lack of communication from the company. I didn't experience this with my first order. Maybe it's just me?????


----------



## Sally's Mom

I used inflight didn't do squat. I have only bitches that I show in breed. They blow their coats hormonally twice/year period. No supplement unless it is a hormone will change that.... I routinely give fish oil and a premium dog food for what it is worth..... And I didn't notice better texture or shine.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

I use inflight on Mia who blew her coat just after her first heat at about 13 months old. WOW she was back in full coat in about 2 months much faster than my other bitches that I did not have on the inflight.


----------



## Pointgold

whiskey creek goldens said:


> I use inflight on Mia who blew her coat just after her first heat at about 13 months old. WOW she was back in full coat in about 2 months much faster than my other bitches that I did not have on the inflight.


 
Is she closely related to the other bitches?

I'm no longer so quick to credit the coat supplements as I used to be, and in fact I'm more inclined to _dis_credit them - they are very high in fat, and after having experienced a pseudopancreatitis in a dog on such a supplement (and in researching it learned of many other dog owners who did, as well...) and I am concernec about the effects they have as far as causing an imbalance in the dogs nutrition. I've seen little difference in dogs on it vs those who aren't. Coat is purely genetic. You can take better care of it - I suspect that Mia is likely being bathed more frequently than the other bitches, and you can offer good nutrition - they all support a genetically good coat - but nothing is going to over-ride what the dog is gentically capable of growing.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My bitches usually regrow their coat within 2 months of blowing it... like I said, no supplement has ever made their coat come in faster.


----------



## Ljilly28

Our handler is emphatic about a coat supplement, but I am resistant, especially for the puppy. All the bone marrow/ultra fat worries me, especially unsourced. I do feel good about Nature's Pharmacy Gro Coat/ Dog Zymes, but Copley turns his nose up at it, and I didnt see any difference.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I used the Nature's Farmacy Grow Hair supplement for months with Chloe. It did absolutely nothing for her coat. 

They make me nervous too since many of them contain ingredients that are toxic in large doses. We learned that the hard way after Chloe got into her supplements after making a magician-like escape from her crate one day. Of course, she picked the one out that is toxic if overdosed (Grow Hair). She was wobbly and out of it when we got home, like she was drunk. 24-panic filled hours later with us needing to hydrate her constantly and wake her up hourly at night to make sure she was alive (per animal poison control's instructions), she was fine. But the coat supplement went in the trash and will never return to our house.


----------



## Pointgold

Feed a well balanced diet, and take care of the coats - frequent baths with a good shampoo, never brush dry hair, etc - and you'll have as good a coat as is genetically possible.


----------



## Florabora22

This probably makes me sound awful, but the last thing I'd want to do is encourage Flora's coat to grow. Right now it's at its "thinnest" and it's still a bear to maintain. We're outside all the time and that coat of hers attracts all sorts of burs, leaves and critters. I miss Carmella's coat, which was short and much thinner than Flora's!

Never realized I should mist her coat before I brush her. Is it because dry fur is more prone to breakage?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

Pointgold said:


> Is she closely related to the other bitches?


Yes one littermate and 2 1/2 siblings


----------



## Ljilly28

The coat care is really hard for me. Right now, I've been misting with Magic Touch, conditioning with ProGrow,and brushing, but . . . It would be great if a magic pill would do the work! Reality is, it takes skill and devotion to have an ideal coat.


----------



## Pointgold

Ljilly28 said:


> The coat care is really hard for me. Right now, I've been misting with Magic Touch, conditioning with ProGrow,and brushing, but . . . It would be great if a magic pill would do the work! Reality is, it takes skill and devotion to have an ideal coat.


And genetics.


----------



## Pointgold

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Yes one littermate and 2 1/2 siblings


 
An outcrossed litter can see siblings with very different coats. (Actually, so can a linebred one, but in closely linebred litters the puppies are usually much more similar.)


----------



## CarolinaCasey

So, I finally got into contact with Coat Booster. They were out of product and that is why they initially refunded me. I was able to get 2 fresh bags and they came very quickly once the product was on hand. I really do like this product and I'm glad I didn't have to switch, though Inflight is what I would have switched him to and is the reason that I revived this thread. 

It does take a lot to get a nice coat. Luckily, he's got some good genes for coat behind him. He had more feathering at 7 months than some dogs in 12-18!  I mist daily and brush in both directions and give Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes, Coat Booster, and for right now Grow Coat on a Doorknob mix. I'll stop that in about a month once we're back in coat. I really do think that the Coat Booster reduced shedding for him and he really held his coat longer than most puppies, blowing at 14 months and even so- he still have a good amount of coat. I think "blowing coat" for Gibbs isn't going to be drastic like it is with some dogs.


----------



## Pointgold

Most people will tell you that you will get a bigger "blow" when you stop using products like Coat Booster, etc. and also, that you _should _
take breaks from it.
I am using a Nature's Farmacy product called Gain and Shine right now. Not for coat - for Bueller for the extra calories. Essentially it is parmesan cheese.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Pointgold said:


> Most people will tell you that you will get a bigger "blow" when you stop using products like Coat Booster, etc. and also, that you _should _
> take breaks from it.
> I am using a Nature's Farmacy product called Gain and Shine right now. Not for coat - for Bueller for the extra calories. Essentially it is parmesan cheese.


 
I'm glad you brought up taking a break from coat supplements. I have given our boy a 1.5 month break from CB. I read on several coat supplement websites that they recommend doing this. Is it because it allows the dog to blow coat naturally? 

I've never heard of the Gain & Shine, but I'll assume Bueller loves his parm. cheese topping!


----------



## Pointgold

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm glad you brought up taking a break from coat supplements. I have given our boy a 1.5 month break from CB. I read on several coat supplement websites that they recommend doing this. Is it because it allows the dog to blow coat naturally?
> 
> I've never heard of the Gain & Shine, but I'll assume Bueller loves his parm. cheese topping!


Yep. All of the above.
And, if these coat supplement really grew coat, dontcha think that I'd have a long haired Pointer?


----------

